#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  for sale brand new unlocked Apple Macbook Air.$600

## heribertoltd

HERIBERTO LIMITED:Is registered under the government.
HERIBERTO LIMITED is a leading supplier of high-end products to customers, we deal primarily in
genuine and brand new electronics, all items are sourced directly from the manufacturers and carry the manufacturer's warranty. We ship 100% of our orders the same business day.

Company address..15 ALEXANDRA CORNICHE,
HYTHE,
KENT,,
CT21 5RW,
Registered No.05529808

We specialize in a wide range of products such as laptops, mobile phones, plasma & lcd tv, mp3 & mp4 players, video games console, digital cameras, dvd players (Etc) at cheap & affordable prices.

HERIBERTO LIMITED strive to offer high-quality products at competitive prices. All of our products are brand new, never used, never rebuilt. We maintain multiple-supplier sources for our products as a means of being able to continually offer the best products at the best prices. All of our products are backed by a 90-days, money-back guarantee. Contact us for further informations about extended warranty from manufacturer.

We pride ourselves in the quality of products we offer, our prices, and most importantly, our customer service.

For more informations regarding product and purchasing process send your enquiry to
contact us at:heribertoltd.uk05@yahoo.com or heribertoltd.uk06@yahoo.com
contact us at:heribertoltd.uk05@yahoo.com or heribertoltd.uk06@yahoo.com
contact us at:heribertoltd.uk05@yahoo.com or heribertoltd.uk06@yahoo.com

Note : First 30 People To Order 2Unit Get Free Item , Shipping/Discount
CHECK OUT FOR OUR EXTRA LESS CHEAPER PRODUCT LIST:

T-Mobile Sidekick:
T-Mobile Pulse$190
T-Mobile MyTouch 3G$155
T-Mobile G2 Touch$170
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2009$140
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2008$135
T-Mobile Sidekick LX $105
T-Mobile Shadow $120
T-Mobile G1 $130
T-Mobile Sidekick 3 $100
Juicy Couture Sidekick 2 $80

Apple iPhone:
Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB- $200
Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB- $180
Apple iPhone 4GB  $100
Apple iPhone 8GB  $120
Apple iPhone 16GB  $130
Apple iPhone 3G 8GB  $140
Apple iPhone 3G 16GB  $150

Palm Pre Sprint ---$190

BlackBerry:
BlackBerry Tour 9630 $180
Blackberry Curve 8900  $170
Blackberry Storm 9500  $140
Blackberry Storm 9530  $155
Blackberry Pearl Flip 8220  $105
Blackberry Bold 9000  $135
Blackberry Curve 8320  $125


HTC:
HTC Snap $200
HTC Hero -------$180
HTC Touch Pro  $155
HTC Touch Diamond 2  $200
HTC Touch Diamond  $140
HTC Touch Cruise  $140
HTC Touch Pro2 $200
HTC Touch Dual  $130
HTC Dream  $195
HTC Touch Cruise 09  $215
HTC MAX 4G  $200
HTC Touch HD  $165
HTC Touch 3G  $155
HTC Touch Viva  $145
HTC S740  $155

Eten:
Acer Tempo DX900 ----$190
Eten glofiish X610  $135
Eten glofiish V900  $235
Eten glofiish X900  $185
Eten glofiish DX900  $165
Eten glofiish M810  $155
Eten glofiish X650  $145
Eten glofiish M800  $160

Nokia:
Nokia 6760 slide$200
Nokia Surge -$190
Nokia N98$200
Nokia N85$190
Nokia N96 16GB $175
Nokia E90  $155
Nokia N97  $195
Nokia N79  $175
Nokia E72  $190
Nokia E71  $180
Nokia E75 - $185
Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte  $205
Nokia N93i  $125
Nokia 8600 Luna  $145
Nokia 5530 XpressMusic --$190
Nokia 5800 XPress Music-$185


Sony Ericsson:
Sony Ericsson Satio --$200
Sony Ericsson Idou$190
Sony Ericsson C510  $185
Sony Ericsson P1  $125
Sony Ericsson W995 -$190
Sony Ericsson C905  $145
Sony Ericsson W960  $130
Sony Ericsson G900  $150
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1  $175
Sony Ericsson C902  $130
Sony Ericsson W902  $145

Samsung:
Samsung I8000 Omnia II  $220
Samsung B7320 OmniaPRO  $200
Samsung B7300 Omnia LITE$190
Samsung i8910 Omnia HD -$170
Samsung i900 Omnia 16GB  $165
Samsung Omnia 8GB -$160
Samsung S8000 Jet 
Samsung T929 Memoir  $195
Samsung T919 Behold  $185
Samsung Giorgio Armani P520  $135
Samsung U900 Soul  $160
Samsung G800  $155
Samsung F490  $145

LG Phones
LG GW550 $200
LG Incite$195
LG GD910$180
LG KS500-$175
LG KF900 Prada$180
LG KC780-$200
LG KP500 Cookie$190
LG KC910 Renoir$180
LG KB770$190
LG CB630 Invision$200
LG KS360-$190

Video Games Console:
Playstation:
Sony PSP Slim Giga Bundle  $105
Sony PlayStation 3 80GB Motorstorm Pack  $155
Sony Playstation 3 60GB  $140
Sony PlayStation 3 40GB  $125

Microsoft Xbox:
Xbox 360 Arcade Console -- $115
Xbox 360 Pro 60GB Console -- $145
Xbox 360 Elite 120GB Console -- $165

Nintendo:
Nintendo DS Lite -- $70
Nintendo Wii Console -- $125

APPLE LAPTOPS
Apple Macbook Air.$600
Apple MacBook (MA700LL/A) Mac Notebook$500usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA611LL/A) Notebook$500usd
Apple MacBook (MA254LL/A) Mac Notebook$450usd
Apple iBook G3 (M7698LL/A) Mac Notebook..$400usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA609LL/A) Notebook$550usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA600LLA) Notebook$500usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA610LL/A) Notebook$450usd
Apple Macbook Pro (885909119400) Notebook..$445usd

Car Audio..

Sony XAV W1 - DVD player with LCD monitor and
AM/FM tuner - Xplod..$300
Sony CDX-GT620U....$400
Pioneer AVIC Z2 - Navigation system with DVD player,
LCD monitor..$600
Pioneer AVH P4900DVD - DVD player with LCD monitor
and AM/FM tuner..$250
Pioneer AVIC-Z1 - Navigation system with DVD player,
LCD monitor and $500

Pioneer AVIC-N4 - Navigation system with DVD player,
LCD monitor and. $450
JVC KD-NX5000 - Navigation system with HDD, DVD
player, LCD, radio..$350
Kenwood DNX7100 - Navigation system with DVD player,
LCD monitor.. $300
Clarion DRZ9255 Car Audio CD/CD-R/CD-RW
Receiver...$320

Alpine IVA-D105...$350
Alpine IVA-D310 7 LCD monitor...$330
Alpine IVA-W205....$350
JL Audio Slash v2 Series 10001v2...$380
JL Audio Slash v2 Series 5001v2..$220
JVC KD-NX5000 DVD receiver....$340
Kenwood KVT-617DVD with 7 video screen...$250
Kenwood KVT-819DVD...$550

Pioneer CDJ 2000.......................$1400
Pioneer cdj mk3 1000....................$850
Pioneer DJ Effector - Red-----------$300.00
Pioneer Pro DJ Mixer----------------$350
Pioneer System Case (CA-CMX5).......$450
Pioneer CDJ-800MK2 Digital Vinyl Turntable=--$500
Pioneer Dual Rackmount CD Player--------$620
Pioneer Pro DJ Mixer (Black)-------------$650
Pioneer 96Khz / 24 bit digital mixer.-----$800
Pioneer Professional DVD Turntable-------$1100
Pioneer Pro DJ 96Khz 24bit Mixer---------$1200
Pioneer Professional DVD Turntable------$1000
Pioneer Djm-800 4 Channel Dj Mixer W/midi---$780
Pioneer DJM-400 Professional DJ Mixer------$300
Pioneer Super DJ mixer - Pioneer DJM909------$750
Pioneer DJM-600-------------------------------$550

Play station games

PSP............................$100usd
GameBoy Advance................$80usd
Nintendo DS....................$50usd
Nintendo Wii...................$160usd
GameCube.......................$60usd
Xbox 360.......................$200usd
Xbox...........................usd


Playstation 3 80GB ..................$250usd
Playstation 2..................$150usd


Sony 26" Bravia S-Series LCDTV....................................$450usd
Sony KDF-37H1000 37" Grand Wega LCDTV...................$510usd
Sony Bravia S-Series 40-inch Black Flat PanelLCD.......$620usd
Sony 42 FWD-42PV1 Plasma Display Tvlcd....................$650usd
Sony KDL-46XBR2 46" Bravia 1080p HDTV

LCDTV...........$1,030usd
Sony KDF46E2000 46" PROJ
LCDTV.................................$430usd
Sony 46" BRAVIA LCD TV In Silver
AndBlack....................$1,200usd
Sony 50" LCD Rear Projection TV - KDF-50E2000..........$320usd
Sony KDS-R70XBR2 rear-projection LCD TV Sony 70" LCDTV.............$1,890usd

Canon EOS 40D - .............................$500
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi - Canon EF-S 18-55mm lens-black..............$500
Canon EOS 40D - Canon EF 28-135mm IS lens.............. $600
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi - Canon EF-S 18-55mm lens - silver............. $400
Canon EOS 40D - Canon EF-S 17-85mm IS lens................ $600
Canon Digital Rebel XTi 10MP Digital Camera Kit.......... $900
Canon Digital Cameras 1901B002 EOS 40D 10.1 Megapixel......... $900

Nikon D200 - ................................$400
Nikon D200 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-200mm lens...............$600
Nikon D60 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses............... $800
Nikon Coolpix 5700 - supported memory: CF, Microdrive.................... $700
Nikon D80 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-135mm and 70-300mm lenses............... $800
Nikon D80 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-135mm lens.................. $600
Nikon D300 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-200mm lens.................$800
Nikon D80 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-55mm lens - supported memory: MMC, SD......... $700

Sony BRAVIA KDL-46XBR2 46 in. HDTV LCD Television-$500
Sony BRAVIA KDL-46XBR3 46 in. HDTV LCD Television-$500
Sony KDF-E50A10 50 in. HDTV LCD Television-$550
Sony KDL-70XBR3 70 in. HDTV LCD Television-$900

Toshiba 42HL196 42 in. HDTV LCD Television-$450
Toshiba 46LX177 46 in. HDTV LCD Television-$480


LG 47LB5D 47 in. LCD Television-$550
LG 47LC7DF 47 in. HDTV LCD Television-$500
LG 50PC5D 50 in. HDTV Plasma Television-$500

Sharp Aquos LC-42D62U 42 in. HDTV LCD Television-$450
Sharp LC-42D72U 42 in. LCD Television-$450
Sharp AQUOS LC-45D40U 45 in. HDTV LCD Television-$420
Sharp Aquos LC-46D62U 46 in. HDTV LCD Television-$400
Sharp LC-57D90U 57 in. HDTV LCD Television-$600
Sharp LC-65D93U 65 in. LCD Television-$700
Sharp LC-65D90U 65 in. LCD Television-$700


Please review our returns policy for more details below:
Before you return your items, you must contact us and receive a Return Merchandise Authorization Number (RMA). Any returns sent without an RMA number will not be accepted by HERIBERTO LIMITED We assume all responsibility for the package until it arrives at our office.

Please include the following information when returning an item:
1) Your RMA number on your invoice (Do not write on the items box).
2) A copy of your original invoice with the RMA number (inside the shipping box).
3) A note stating the problem if you would like the return for replacement or exchange.

We ship 100% of our orders the same business day from our warehouse, typically the product will arrive within 2days via either Fedex/Ups Courier Sevices.

Our phones are imported from Finland,USA,Hungary and Singapore; they are factory sealed with original packets with complete accessory, e.g. charger, extra battery and software c d. The phones are sim free and it's Unlock to any network, specification: (europeans/usa-specifications) general network gsm 900/gsm 1800/gsm 1900 platform - tri band (gsm900 + 1800 + 1900 MHz: country of manufactured origin: Finland,Hungary and Singapore.

1. Complete accessories(Well packed and sealed in original company box)
2. Unlocked / sim free.
3. Brand new (original manufacturer) box - no copies
4. All phones have English language as default
5. All material (software, manual) - car chargers - home chargers - usb data cables -holsters/belt clips - wireless headsets(bluetooth) -leather and non-leather carrying cases - batteries.
If you are interested, forward your questions and inquires to us via email your order and shipping details. we give 1 year warranty for every product sold out to our costumers, our product are company class 1 tested and approved by global standard organization of wireless industries, Brand new merchandise with complete accessories, extra charger and batteries.

Well we offer international standard warranty with full acceptance for replacement or full refund of money back.
We give maximum guarantee for safe delivery of items bought from us

For more informations regarding product and purchasing process send your enquiry to 

heribertoltd.uk05@yahoo.com or heribertoltd.uk06@yahoo.com

We look forward in placing your order with us and giving you the most competent services.
NOTE: First 10 Customers To Purchase 2Units Or More, Attract Free Shipment !!!

Mr.NICHOLAS MARK
HERIBERTO LIMITED
United -------
E-mail: heribertoltd.uk05@yahoo.com or heribertoltd.uk06@yahoo.com
for more inquiries do contact us at:heribertoltd.uk05@yahoo.com or heribertoltd.uk06@yahoo.comSee More: for sale brand new unlocked Apple Macbook Air.$600

----------

